# [portage] /var/lib/portage/world incomplet (résolu)

## blasserre

salut à tous

suite au post d'anigel je me suis aperçu que j'avais pas mal de paquets pas à jour...

et j'ai fini par m'apercevoir que mon fichier world n'était pas vraiment exhaustif !

ancien : ~60 lignes

regenworld : ~160 lignes 

 :Shocked:  est-ce bien normal ?

d'avance merci

----------

## voltairien

 *blasserre wrote:*   

> salut à tous
> 
> suite au post d'anigel je me suis aperçu que j'avais pas mal de paquets pas à jour...
> 
> et j'ai fini par m'apercevoir que mon fichier world n'était pas vraiment exhaustif !
> ...

 

J'ai eu le même soucis il y a quelques temps (https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-325962-highlight-.html). 

J'ai pas compris, pas eu de solution...  :Sad: 

V.

----------

## blasserre

j'avais pas souvenir de ton post  :Embarassed: 

et comme je suis infoutu de comprendre comment marche le search....

merci quand même

je suis en train de me demander si ce n'est pas parce que j'installe

systématiquement mes softs avec un emerge -uaDv truc ou un 

emerge -aDv truc

----------

## bosozoku

Bah oui lorsque tu fais ça, les dépendances de truc ne sont pas inscrites dans le fichier world.

----------

## blasserre

bah les dépendances sont recalculées de toute façon... (et jamais inscrites au world)

là, à priori, c'est plus truc qui n'est pas ?toujours? inscrit au world

----------

## kernelsensei

 *bosozoku wrote:*   

> Bah oui lorsque tu fais ça, les dépendances de truc ne sont pas inscrites dans le fichier world.

 

```
>>> Regenerating /etc/ld.so.cache...

>>> sys-apps/memtester-4.0.3 merged.

>>> Recording sys-apps/memtester in "world" favorites file...

```

Alors que je viens de l'emerger avec -auvD

----------

## bosozoku

Oui c'est normal mais je parlais des dépendances du programme que tu installes.

Si le programme que tu as installé avait des dépendances elles ne sont pas écrites dans le world si ?

----------

## voltairien

Non, celles-ci ne le sont pas.

Mais ca explique que le world ait rétréci, dans son cas comme dans le mien d'une grande partie ...

Et d'ailleurs blasserre, si tu regardes dans ton emerge.log, tu vas retrouver l'emerge original d'un package pour qui il y a bien eu inscription au fichier world j'imagine ? et ensuite plus rien, pas de mise à jour... (par exemple firefox)

----------

## blasserre

je viens de regarder mon log

firefox n'a été ajouté au world qu'à la quatrième compilation !

thunderbird, compilé trois fois, n'a jamais été ajouté....

ceci dit il semble que l'ajout au world passe mieux en -av qu'en -auDv

mais ce n'est pas une généralité

j'attends qu'emerge ait fini OOo pour pousser les investigations  :Wink: 

----------

## zdra

Avec l'option -u il va jamais mettre le moindre paquet dans le world, puis que ce sont des paquets déjà installé qui sont touché. Le principe est simple, quand on fait qqch comme "emerge gnome" il va installer 200 dépendances et va inscrire uniquement "gnome" dans le world. Avec gnome dans le world il sait reconstruire  toutes les dépendances installées ou devant être installées. Au final le world ne doit contenir que les applications final que l'utilisateur veut explicitement installer, le reste est implicite.

Pour ce qui est du -uD le principe c'est que le -u tout seul va prendre tout les paquets du world et va vouloir mettre leur version la plus récente tout en vérifiant que les dépendances sont respectées, il va donc updater que ce qu'il faut... le -D est plus fort, il dit qu'il faut mettre à jours TOUT les paquets du world, TOUTES leurs dépendances, et ainci de suite récursivement. par exemple:

foo-1.0 dépent de >=bar-1.0. foo est dans world et pas bar.

puis des nouvelles versions sont dispo:

foo-2.0 dépent de >=bar-1.0

bar-2.0 est dispo également.

"emerge -u world" va vouloir mettre foo à jours (version 2.0) et va voir que bar-1.0 suffi pour respecter la dépendance et va donc pas mettre bar-2.0.

"emerge -uD world" va vouloir mettre foo à jours, puis va vouloir récursivement mettre à jours toutes les deps, donc va mettre bar-2.0 à jours aussi.

----------

## blasserre

 *zdra wrote:*   

> Avec l'option -u il va jamais mettre le moindre paquet dans le world, puis que ce sont des paquets déjà installé qui sont touché.

 

c'est bien ça aucun emerge --update truc n'a écrit dans le world

 *man emerge wrote:*   

> 
> 
> --update (-u)
> 
>               (...) In general, use this option only in combination with the world or system target.
> ...

 

là était mon erreur, je pensais que l'emerge -auDv truc mettait toutes ses dépendances à jour installait et inscrivait au world... hélas il ne fait pas la dernière étape  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## voltairien

 *zdra wrote:*   

> Avec l'option -u il va jamais mettre le moindre paquet dans le world, puis que ce sont des paquets déjà installé qui sont touché

 

C'est vrai, l'installation d'un package, exemple :

```
emerge -u yard
```

N'inscrit pas yard au world. Jusque la, ça parait correct. Mais ca n'explique pas les disparitions (Mulder?), une future release d'un package ne le fera pas disparaitre du world parce qu'il est l'objet d'une dépendance à mettre à jour ? ... ca va pas ca.

Et puis autre chose curieuse, un

```
emerge =yard-2.0-r1
```

N'inscrit rien au world ... ???

Alors que le :

```
emerge yard 
```

l'inscrit bien ...

----------

## bosozoku

Et si tu explicites la version voulue dans le package.keyword ou unmask je sais plus ?

----------

## blasserre

 *voltairien wrote:*   

> N'inscrit pas yard au world. Jusque la, ça parait correct. Mais ca n'explique pas les disparitions (Mulder?), une future release d'un package ne le fera pas disparaitre du world parce qu'il est l'objet d'une dépendance à mettre à jour ? ... ca va pas ca.

 

non ça, ça n'existe pas, ça n'existe pas

 *voltairien wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Et puis autre chose curieuse, un
> 
> ```
> ...

 

là je pense qu'on peut considérer ça comme du "oneshot" :

je veux cette version, donc derrière tu ne me la mets pas à jour, ça me semble logique

----------

## voltairien

 *blasserre wrote:*   

> 
> 
> là je pense qu'on peut considérer ça comme du "oneshot" :
> 
> je veux cette version, donc derrière tu ne me la met pas à jour, ça me semble logique

 

Logique ... Il est tard  :Sad: 

----------

## blasserre

@voltairien : tu rentres dans un des cas cités ou c'est encore autre chose chez toi ?

@tous :merci à vous 

je me coucherai une fois de plus moins bête (mais il reste du boulot !)

----------

## voltairien

 *blasserre wrote:*   

> @voltairien : tu rentres dans un des cas cités ou c'est encore autre chose chez toi ?

 

J'ai toujours fais mes installations sans l'option "u", et un jour je me suis rendu-compte que le world avait rétréci (...) donc c'est un cas différent du tiens. Depuis regenworld tout va bien, mais je veille.

Merci a toi aussi.

V.

----------

